# Solved: Hallmark Card Virus



## bastet (Dec 21, 2002)

Has anybody heard of the Hallmark card virus? I searched here and couldn't find it. They say it is so bad that if you get it in your e-mail to just shut down your computer and that they don't have anything to fight it with. Is this true? Thanks Bastet


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

I have seen it but I can tell you the anser to is this true is "NO"

This isnt to say that there isnt a "Hallmark card virus" doing the rounds, however it's claims that nothing can be done so you have to shut your PC down is a lie.

AFAIK, there is no known virus that is unbeatable and un-stoppable. They are all software code, so it can be gotten rid of just the same as it can get on there in the first place.

There are lots of fake virus warning emails doing the rounds the easiest way to spot them are these:

1) If it says this is the worst virus every and will erase your hard drive

2) If it says Microsoft & AOL are tracking the email and have no known fix (why wouldnt a virus company be doing the tracking?)

3) Forward this on to as many of your contacts as possible (SPAM Mail clearly).

Having looked on Snopes.com, there is actually a Hallmark virus found in April 08, but again keep your computer up to date, keep AV, Anti-Malware and Firewalls up to date and you will be ok.

Oh and dont click on links you get in emails unless you are 100% sure you know what they are.


----------



## bastet (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks for quick reply. Now I can start breathing again.  Bastet


----------

